# Scottish hot water crust mutton pies



## Ishbel (Nov 22, 2004)

aka Scotch Pies 

Large numbers of Scotch pies are sold in Scotland every day!  Every bakery seems to have their own 'special' recipe.  Many bakers add spices to give additional flavour  The pies are made in special straight-sided moulds, roughly 3-3½ inches in diameter and about 1½ inches deep. A pastry lid, inside the pie, covers the meat about ½ inch  below the rim. This leaves a space at the top of the pie which can be filled, if required - with hot gravy, baked beans, mashed (creamed) potatoes etc. The meat is traditionally  mutton - but nowadays can be lamb or beef.   

The quantities below should make roughly 8 or 10 pies

Ingredients for the filling
1 pound lean lamb, minced (ground) 
Pinch of mace or nutmeg 
Salt and pepper 
Quarter pint good lamb stock

Ingredients for the hot water pastry 
1 pound plain flour 
6 ounces lard 
6 fluid ounces approximately of water (hand hot)
Pinch of salt and lots of freshly ground black pepper
Milk for glazing 

You will also need glasses or jars, approximately 3-3½ inches (7.5-8.5cm) in diameter to shape the pie. 

Method 
Create the filling by mixing the minced lamb, spice and seasoning. 
Make the pastry by sifting the flour and salt into a warm bowl. Make a well in the centre of the flour. Melt the lard in a scant measure of water and, when it is bubbling, add to the flour and mix thoroughly. Take a small amount (remember the mixture should make 8/10 pies, with their tops) and form into a ball and keep the rest warm while making each pastry case. This is done by rolling a suitable amount for each pie and shaping the crust round the base of a glass or jar approximately 3-3½ inches in diameter. Make sure there are no cracks in the pastry - you can trim round the top of the case to make it even. As the pastry cools, remove the glass and continue until you have about a quarter of the pastry left to make the lids. 

Fill the cases with the meat and add the gravy to make the meat moist. 
Roll the remaining pastry and use the glass to cut the lids. Wet the edges of the lids, place over the meat and press down lightly over the filling. Pinch the edges and trim. Cut a small hole or vent in the centre of the lid (to allow the steam to escape). 

Glaze with milk and bake for about 45 minutes at 275F/140C/Gas mark 1. If the pies are not eaten immediately, they can be stored in the 'fridge but always ensure they are properly reheated before being eaten.


----------



## GB (Nov 24, 2004)

These sound delicious!!! I enjoy mutton, but can't find it where I live so I guess I would have to use lamb (which I love too). Thanks for sharing


----------



## kyles (Nov 25, 2004)

Love mutton but have yet to find it here, just insipid lamb, unless you want to pay way over the odds for it!!!! I do miss Australian lamb and mutton  I am going to try the pie though!!!


----------

